# opinions please



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had on another thread some questions. This is a 2nd freshner. Her first year I (due to lack of knowledge) didn't start milking until kids were 8wk old and then only milked for about 4 mos. This is her this am, first day on the milking stand and just about a 12 hr fill. Sorry about the not so great hair cut, she needs to be done again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice udder!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

where would you + or - her udder attributes ?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am not experienced in any way, but I like her shelf and attachments a lot. I would really like to see bigger teats, but overall, she seems to have a really nice udder. One I would like in my herd!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not great at this either, but I really like the width in her escutcheon, love her rear ligaments. Would like her front ligaments to be a little more smoothly blended, if you know what I mean. Her capacity looks very nice. I personally would like her teats to be a little bigger. Overall, I love it! Nice udder!! 

Hopefully somebody more experienced will pop on soon, and give you a more experienced critique. (And let me know how I did too! Lol  )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dang ! :shades: What they said


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nice attachment on all sides, front could blend a little smoother...nice compacity : ) ..teats a bit far apart and small..but not terribly so..pretty nice over all : )


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, that's about what I figured I just wanted an unbiased opinion  Teats can be a little bigger for sure, her mother and 4 sisters are bigger.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Had to go find my picture and then find this thread .... phew.

I have this pic right next to my milk stand.

Helps when I need to evaluate goats for shows and culling.

http://www.lilbleats.com/LinearTraits.jpg

Right mouse to save pic and then print off.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

LilBleats, that's a great chart!! Thanks so much! The pic in the middle is the optimum conformation, right?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Liz, I do have that saved on my computer and that's why i take pics put them on the computer and stare at them.  Being newer at goat conformation (I can do dog no problem ) I really second guess my self- well she fits here or she fits there. Once I can finally shave everyone I'll take some pics get some more opinions and compare to what I think. I think after that I'll get a pretty good grasp. I was just curious since I had someone say she's not a very good doe- when I know what I feel are her weaknesses, ie- teats a little small, fore udder, and a little steep in the rump- so that surprised me.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes love the picture. It is great help. I am a little confused now though. Are the numbers in the top corner the points. I was thinking you would want the furthest to the right, even though some look a little funny to me. Which one are you going for? Now that I think about it, maybe the middle?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , the numbers a bit confusing....which one is the "ideal" in each picture ? Newbie (me) needs to know , lolol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

The picture in the middle should be the ideal- if I remember correctly. I know it's confusing since the numbers make it look different. Hopefully elizabeth will jump back on.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

ok so here is from adga- Linear Appraisal Trait Means from 2012 appraisals    The table below has values expressed as "means" and represent an average value for that breed for that trait. The values labeled "STDDEV" are "standard deviations" and when used in conjunction with the "means" can be thought of as representing about 2/3 of the population for the breed and trait in question.

For example, if a "mean" for final score is 82.2 and the "standard deviation" is 4.7, then the final scores for about 2/3 of the does of that breed can be found between 82.2 plus or minus 4.7, or between 77.5 and 86.9. Final Scores and Trait scores are adjusted for age,considering a 4 year old to be mature.
for example- for a ND-
Linear Appraisal Trait Means from 2012 appraisals   The table below has values expressed as "means" and represent an average value for that breed for that trait. The values labeled "STDDEV" are "standard deviations" and when used in conjunction with the "means" can be thought of as representing about 2/3 of the population for the breed and trait in question.

For example, if a "mean" for final score is 82.2 and the "standard deviation" is 4.7, then the final scores for about 2/3 of the does of that breed can be found between 82.2 plus or minus 4.7, or between 77.5 and 86.9. Final Scores and Trait scores are adjusted for age,considering a 4 year old to be mature.
go to their linear appraisal triat means page- to see the numbers to make sense of the diagram.


----------

